# First Client???



## wonbay (Feb 24, 2007)

How do you get your first client? 

How long did it take you?

I've just started up in November and just wondering WHEN WILL I GET MY FIRST ORDER and what do I need to do?

Thanks


----------



## thedessertdiva (Feb 13, 2007)

Congratulations! I had my first client prior to even opening my business, however, I have a great networking system so people new what I was doing before I got started. A great way to get clients are to utilize everything at your disposal: any community events or volunteer organizations you can involve yourself in ie: provide something economical to a large event, cookies, beverage etc... Hot Cocoa at a cold outside event goes a long way to get peoples attention, use it as an advertising opportunity place your name and cards prominently on everything. Drop off a community birthday cake one a month for a senior center, offer your organizational skills once for a school fund raiser or church program, give your local firefighters some of your "experiments" all of these people know someone with a birthday, anniversary, wedding etc.. Word travels fast! 
Also offer a custom item you are good at to your local Restaurants, often they would like to offer something more and just don't want to take the extra time to do it, maybe a specialty cake or pie?

Either way, GOOD LUCK!!!!
Joan :lips:


----------

